# Bullying



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 14, 2011)

What does everybody think about bullying? Have you ever bullied someone even just the tiniest amount? Personally, I never have, and that's because I know what it's like. This video brought it up, and I'm glad that bully got his ass handed to him. When bullies find out the person stands up for themselves, they become the biggest pussies in the world, and this video shows an example. His friends are all cheering, bam, now they're all shocked. And the bully limps away while his friend comes sticking up for him. What a sad excuse for a human being.

*because the video is being taken down from everywhere for some reason, here's a .gif:

http://vimeo.com/21020148

Some people have made a website about the guy who fought back, Casey.
http://www.caseyheynes.com/







Here's my problems. (Little long, so it's in the spoiler.



Spoiler



I was bullied in elementary school (my first school). I still remember the whole thing. I was in Grade 5 with a teacher named Mrs. Spicer, and this kid was in our class. And he was your typical bully, sat at the back of the class thinking he was hot shit. His name was Kris Maxwell. He had a friend named Jordan Campbell and those two beat me up every single day. I didn't give into them, paid them no attention, just let them do whatever. Told the principals and teachers, but they "couldn't do anything". Finally I had enough, and I didn't fight back, but I got punched in the face so many times, my clothes ripped, and at the young age, I was crying. And of course me being a bigger person, when it comes to weight, everything is a big issue. Anyways, after Kris saw me crying the whole day, he finally felt bad. Came up to me and I was scared shitless. And he said with everybody watching, that he was sorry, and that if Jordan was to harm me again, he would fight for me.

Jordan was going to one day right before school started, and Kris came up to us, like I think he was always watching out for me, followed me around without looking suspicious. Ran up, and tackled Jordan to the ground. Told him to get lost and shit. I was thankful. I guess they spoke afterwards or something, and then Jordan came up to me and started apologizing, and we became friends for a little bit. Went to his place and stuff. Then we just lost contact after I switched schools. Never saw them again. They did look out for me afterwards though when a new kid came to the school and started bullying me because of the way I spoke. I was born in Newfoundland, Canada, and they have a different accent. So it was cool.

In grade 8, I was bullied as well by 3 people. Dustin, Justin, and Curtis. They always wanted to beat me up and shit, and I never did anything to provoke them. Just one of those people. I just kept ignoring them, not giving in. I didn't cry or anything this time. Justin just one day came up to me, said he's going to talk to Dustin, and stop coming after me. Curtis came after me one time, and they stuck up for me. We became friends. Then after Graduation, we just stopped talking.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been bullied.

I just learn to ignore them. Unless they try to hurt me.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 14, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I've been bullied.
> 
> I just learn to ignore them. Unless they try to hurt me.



I'd say someone punching you in the face is trying to hurt someone.

Don't like to see real violence, ever, but that little douche got what he deserved. Simple rule of life: Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. 

And don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't really get the video. Who was the bully?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 14, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do to others what you don't want them to do to you? Is that it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone's been bullying me, but I'm just ignoring the bully, so he gets mad at me instead that I'm the one who's mad at him.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 14, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> I didn't really get the video. Who was the bully?



It's 5:45 am for me right now, so I can't pick up on any sarcasm or anything, so please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 14, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No seriously, I agree with Zorua xD


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 14, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> I didn't really get the video. Who was the bully?



Try looking beyond the size of the kids and focus on the circumstances. Don't allow your judgment to become impaired by prejudice, in this case size.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 14, 2011)

Bullying is one of the reasons why i don't want to study high school in the US.


----------



## MrCooper (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't dealt with bullying since like the 6th grade because the kids apparently learned from watching what happened to the other bullies not to fuck with me.

Note: I'm a Junior now(11th Grade)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

I was bullied through a good portion of my life, till about high school when people gave up on trying to hurt me.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 14, 2011)

I was never physically bullied, but I was verbally/emotionally bullied for a good portion of middle school at the first two years of high school.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think in secondary school I was too tall and intimidating (and strong, and intelligent) for people to risk it.


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Mar 14, 2011)

I was bullied but most of it was mental abuse though, although an occasional beating was not uncommon... but once I changed schools in high school something changed... I've always been one of the different kids... been a metalhead wearing black for most of my teen years but when I changed school I became sort of the anti-bully... when I saw one of the younger kids or one of the kids with a disability in my school get harassed  I jumped right in... I'm not a particularly tall guy but I was one of the tallest guys in school and even though I have a couple extra pounds on me I'm pretty broad in the shoulders too so I can make quite a sight. So I just stepped in and told them to back off or they would find themselves upside down in the waste bins... it worked.


----------



## toffeecakes (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been bullied... Not physically though, in grade 5.

For some reason, when I reached highschool... Bullying=teasing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, I know stories of suicide because of bullying...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, I also feel that the small one got hurt a lot more. It looks like he did a soft, joking punch and got mauled by some guy in a bad mood. Or at least that's what it looks like since it's unclear.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think bullying is a pretty cool guy. eh picks on samll kids and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 14, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Yes, I also feel that the small one got hurt a lot more. It looks like he did a soft, joking punch and got mauled by some guy in a bad mood. Or at least that's what it looks like since it's unclear.



You being serious? The little one is standing with like 5 of his friends while they film him punch the bigger one in the face. I'm pretty sure the mental torture that bigger kids probably took for months is worse than that slam the bully got.

"some guy in a bad mood"

What would be your feelings if a bunch of guys started to film you while their friend punched you in the face?  happy? even if it isn't a hard punch.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never been physically bullied.

I've been verbally bullied but I respond with a more clever (well...clever. Since bullies tend to speak shit) insult. Well, generally not insults, I just try to use a smart sentence that they can't properly reply to so they get frustrated and fuck off.


But bullies are dickheads. People with low self appreciation who look for self esteem in the fear of others.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 14, 2011)

I was bullied in elementary school. Simple solution, beat up the main bully.
After that I was able to form my own group of friends and all we did was bully bullies until they stopped bothering others.

Bullies don't listen to authority, and they don't listen to words. They will however, listen to a severe ass kicking.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 14, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I was bullied in elementary school. Simple solution, beat up the main bully.
> After that I was able to form my own group of friends and all we did was bully bullies until they stopped bothering others.
> 
> Bullies don't listen to authority, and they don't listen to words. They will however, listen to a severe ass kicking.


Violence isn't the answer...

Violence is the question. "Yes" is the answer.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol! I like that.
Gonna have to remember it.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never been bullied but I was the bully in my younger years (7-12). I really feel bad about that now, and I also have changed myself completely when I turned 12 years and started going to real schools. 
I couldn't imagine the pain and fear real bullied kids have, it must suck so much and I don't think I could cope with it.
School is bad enough already and I really pity the kids who get bullied, must make going to school hell.


----------



## nando (Mar 14, 2011)

i was bullied a bit in elementary school. i switched schools a lot and every time at the beginning someone would pick on me, but didn't last long. 

first time i was bullied it lasted only a couple of days, it was the 4th grade. my bully kept walking behind me in class and smacking me in the head or kicking me, so i waited for him to do it again and i staved him with my pencil in the stomach. it didn't penetrate but i drew blood.

i'm not a violent person nor am i confrontational but i had never been bullied before so i didn't know the protocol. anyway, they didn't back off (twin brothers), they threaten to hurt me but i ignroed them and they never did anything. 

5th grade i went to a new school and started over again. this guy would threaten me, but i didn't stave him, just ignored him. i was just learning english and people would make fun of my accent and one day, this older kid grabbed a guy that was taunting by the neck and pushed him onto his desk and told him to stay away from me.

those were pretty much it, after that i had a reputation fro my artwork and gang bangers liked me for it so they looked after. now, i don't like gangs and i don't condone them, i didn't dress like them nor did i act like them, that's just the way it was.

anyway. bullying is horrible. i had the mental state to not let it bother (except for the first incident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but it can really make life unbearable for some kids. i had friends that were bullied and they would cry and say things no kid should ever say.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 14, 2011)

I was bullied a lot in 5th grade - 10th. In Middle school, the teachers did not do anything at all. Most of the time I got into trouble for telling on them. In 6th grade, this kid was pissing me off and I punched him. Didn't get into trouble. 7th grade, a different kid was pissing me off. So I bit him. I got a detention. 1st day in 8th grade, a kid kicked my finger and the finger nail bent back. Trying to get into the school, I pushed him. I got a ISS (In School Suspension) and the kid got a detention.

9th grade, was being bullied and the teachers sided with the bully. Which I got into trouble. I was being harassed badly, so I called the kid 4 eyes. I got a detention for saying that. 10th Grade, being made fun of. 11th grade, a huge rumor about a certain secret of myself (Will make a blog later).


----------



## Ikki (Mar 14, 2011)

I couldn't watch the video by the time I posted because it was taken down from youtube.

Here it is

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=157762297615657

I was expecting some kind of counter-attack, maybe a hook but holy shit, that kid is my fucking hero.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 14, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I couldn't watch the video by the time I posted because it was taken down from youtube.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> ...



That is the most amazing thing I've ever seen happen to a bully. He just picked him up and threw him to the ground. That bully was lucky that the kid didn't beat him up after that.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been bullied a few times because of my weight (I've thinned out a bit now, but I'm still not what you would call skinny). It was only by like one guy and it was when I was new in the district. Things never got physical, but I think it would have if it went on for too much longer. Luckily, I made friends quite easily and eventually it was about 1/2 the school against this guy. Needless to say, he decided to back off and eventually began to respect me. I never respected him though, not after I'd already seen how he treated people.

That video was probably the most inspiring thing I've ever seen.
The kid throws him to the ground and walks off like nothing's happened. By the way, I love how the older kids and supervisors didn't stop the bullies until AFTER one got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the video. I was a little confused at first, because the little kid seemed like the one who is normally bullied.

Glad to see his ass get handed to him!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 15, 2011)

The only thing bullies respond to is force. Ignoring them is what they feed on.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 15, 2011)

People who commit suicide because of bullying are weak.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 15, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> People who commit suicide because of bullying are weak.


People who say things like this need to grow up.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is that? Suicide should never even be an option.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bullying exist from my point of view because:

Parents are the responsible not to disciple them

Teachers does nothing to stop it because they thought that ignored the bullies will resolve the problem

They are independence from believe in God. Without God, they become nothing and full of hatred and heartless. 

School is the reason cause of the problem.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 15, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says you're from the USA, but I understood nothing you just said.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 15, 2011)

I was harassed almost every day to the point where I didn't know what I was going to do. I've been bullied pretty bad, but I didn't let that stop me. People who want to commit suicide ARE weak. You can't let people get you down like that, no matter what. You need to have faith in yourself.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're dead, mang. I'm not mocking them, either. :3


----------



## Ikki (Mar 15, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You disgust me.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 15, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> You disgust me.



So we should feel sorry for them? Or what?


----------



## Dangy (Mar 15, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> You disgust me.



Aw, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Guys just ignore Dangy, he's just trolling.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I couldn't watch the video by the time I posted because it was taken down from youtube.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> ...



Odd that it violated the terms of service,,, don't see how :/ I'm going to update the first post with this link.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 15, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's unclear to me. Partially because the video is of bad quality and also because I didn't have my glasses on when I first watched the video. But I do see that that's what it looks like now, sorry.

And, I would feel annoyed, say he's an asshole and a shitdick, then walk away and get my-sometimes obnoxious-best friend to finish the job, not by physical violence, but by his insanely long fire of insults and counter-attacks that he can continuously stream for endless amounts of time. And get the thing on Youtube so the guy would be irreversably humiliated. My friend's overwhelming ability for things like this amazes me. He doesn't bully, but he can be like that if needed. Not a problem.

Although this video is going against the whole "Love Your Enemies" shit, it's still pretty cool.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 15, 2011)

a little kid was picking on me once when i was bigger then him if i should of know this i could of done what was in the video he got body slam aka pile driver to the ground and that kid took it like a bitch!! cry some more why don't you.

video is down now for some odd reason.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've never been bullied, only teased.  It's probably because I've always been tall and I have a pretty deep voice.  Those who bully are complete assholes that should get a good beating.

Also, the link is taking me to my friends' videos now for some reason.  Was it removed?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

What the hell. Can someone guess why the video is just being taken down everywhere? I'm just going to upload a .gif of it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 15, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> You disgust me.



Don't feed trolls.
Little kids who think ill of suicide are just ignorant morons who can't grasp the simple concept that not everyone is strong enough to survive the same thing they could.
I would never, and have never considered suicide an option, but after about grade 7 I could grasp the fucking concept that not everyone is strong willed, and even some who are can be broken depending on just how terrible their life is.

Anyways this isn't a suicide debate, this is about bullying. So if that moron Dangy posts again, just ignore him. It's simple.

EDIT: snipping the quote down


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 15, 2011)

who the fuck is removing this shit!! i need to know NOW and i mean NOW fucking youtube can suck my hariy peaCOCK!!


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was just about to post that too...


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 15, 2011)

GOD DAMN youtube...


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Mar 15, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> just to let you know that the gif posted is an adult site you may want to remove that and post my video i posted instead just to be on the safe side here's the link for it just wrap it around youtube quotes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgLcAlj375Q



Not gonna work.  It just got taken down, like all of the others.


----------



## monkat (Mar 15, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> not everyone is strong enough to survive



What would Kamina say if he heard you saying such foul things


----------



## Gariscus (Mar 15, 2011)

Mirror: http://home.comcast.net/~nirvgorilla/bully...sarecorrupt.mp4

I hate those little shits who think they can mentally and physically abuse someone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are far too many of them here in Australia.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 15, 2011)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> Mirror: http://home.comcast.net/~nirvgorilla/bully...sarecorrupt.mp4



Damn, I swear I heard bones crunch..
I have no opinion on IRL bullying, seeing as how there's ways to handle it no school wants to handle and whenever any kid sticks up for themselves they get slammed with school discipline.

BUT...cyber-bullying is another B.S. topic all together.  And by B.S., I mean when did people get so whiny and stupid that they cared/believed everything on the internet and cried about what some lifeless cunt wrote about them on the internet? Why is that such a big deal? It has only affected lives when people let it control them..just my opinion, though.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Guys just ignore Dangy, he's just trolling.
> 
> I'm actually being 100% serious.
> 
> ...



How could you think that I can't grapse that concept? I just said that they were weak a few posts ago, and everyone got all anal, now you're telling me they're not strong enough. That means they're *WEAK*.

Yes, this is about bullying, which can lead to suicide. So my posts are relevent.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Dangy have you ever considered suicide or gotten close to that point?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Found a site with the video. Of course, in order to keep it on, there's some team fortress 2 dub over, but the video still works. It's actually kind of funny.

Also, apparently the kid ended up in crutches. And the guy who got picked on is apparently looking at criminal charges.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Found a site with the video. Of course, in order to keep it on, there's some team fortress 2 dub over, but the video still works. It's actually kind of funny.
> 
> Also, apparently the kid ended up in crutches. And the guy who got picked on is apparently looking at criminal charges.



Couldn't he just call it self defense? Obviously he felt threatened with some kid causing shit and he had friends (I'm assuming the black kid taller than the big guy was the small kid's friend) plus he didn't "hit" back and used "necessary force" to keep the kid from attacking him again and then he promptly left the scene. Looks like a legitimate self-defense case to me.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> Mirror: http://home.comcast.net/~nirvgorilla/bully...sarecorrupt.mp4
> 
> I hate those little shits who think they can mentally and physically abuse someone.
> 
> ...


Yeap.
Sometimes you just want to give them a knocking.. But you can't....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No idea. It's down in Australia, so who knows what the hell is going on. There's a bunch of groups on facebook that are supporting Casey Heynes. It's sad. A guy who's getting bullied stands up for himself, and all of a sudden he's being treated as a criminal. Guaranteed it's because of his size too.


----------



## cobleman (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats the funniest shit i have seen in ages. 
That little turd should have stoped at the first hit.
I was in year 8 when a year7 decided he wanted to have a go at me. I held him away at arms length while he was swinging at me then he landed 1 on my chin.So i landed 1 rite back he didnt get back up for a minute or so and when he did a teacher that had been watching took him too the office.
I do have a line that might just work for some of you that are bullied.
Tell the bully "Only idiots fight" confused and thinking of what you said he may just walk away not wanting to look like an Idiot.


----------



## Orc (Mar 15, 2011)

I can relate to this video first hand.
When I transfered schools to Hong Kong, I was the new kid and made the new target of the bullies.
I was mocked by them one whole year until some of them decided it was a good idea to kick me in the back.
I grabbed the first guy who kicked me and slammed his face on a wall. The rest of them backed of and that was the end of it.
It was funny because the following days everyone was greeting me and the bullies were trying to be friends with me.

I support what the fat kid did. In my opinion when people start trying to hurt you, you better *show them to not fuck with you*.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 15, 2011)

I was bullied verbally and emotionally when I was growing up. I was always the target. I'm not the most sane person to pick on you see being Bi-polar and all. I wasn't fully in control throughout my middle school and early high school years. Every time someone thoroughly pissed me off, and I put my mitts where their mouths were they piped down. I actually teared up and cried in frustration and anger after my eyes unclouded and I realized that I was choking the guy in front of me. I never actually really let loose on someone until 8th grade, and then people never fucked with me again even though I lost because I was sucker punched.

Show people you'll stand up for yourself, and people will not only respect you, but fear you. Always remember when you start, that they're only human such as yourself. It makes the whole forgiveness process easier.


----------



## nutella (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of people who bully others do so because they themselves feel vulnerable. It's just a natural inclination, so generally, I don't pay much attention to it.


----------



## Sop (Mar 15, 2011)

I was bullied I could have easily beaten most kids up in my grade but chose not to do anything for fear of getting in trouble for fighting.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw this video this morning, a friend of mine had got a hold of it. 

In my opinion, that was just a pure act of self defence. No other way to put it... If he hadn't fought back, the little idiot would've kept hitting him. 

If you listen to what they say to each other, you'll actually hear that the bully says "You been talking shit?" and the victim denies it. He wasn't even given a chance to defend himself verbally, and a punch was thrown. He had it coming. 

Also, just found out both of them were suspended. I doubt in an Australian court of law that the victim would be held responsible for any injuries dealt to the bully; again, it was purely self defence and there was no other way to protect himself.

Additionally, the bully's mate comes along and screams at the body-slamming victim.. To be honest I reckon that dude would've tried to help the little guy fight him too, but thought better of it after seeing his mate get crushed.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Found a site with the video. Of course, in order to keep it on, there's some team fortress 2 dub over, but the video still works. It's actually kind of funny.
> 
> Also, apparently the kid ended up in crutches. And the guy who got picked on is apparently looking at criminal charges.




link?

and how did he get criminal charges for that? couldnt he saw that was in self defense?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 15, 2011)

L_o_N_e_R said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think there will be criminal charges. This happened in Australia, and over here, anything that happens in school will stay as a broken non-legal rule, unless it's something serious like murder. The school dealt with it by suspending the kids; nothing more to it.

Oh and fyi, the bully was 12. From this I can only assume the victim was around that age too, and you can't be charged for anything assault-related at that age.

EDIT: 

Here's the link: http://offthebench.nbcsports.com/2011/03/1...d-victim-video/

Try the Facebook page they've linked as "here's a non-Youtube version".


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Been bullied too. But hey, I went on a martial arts sport when i was about 7 and I still do that sport. Someone at highschool once tried to intimidate me with a punch. I dodged it and after that it gets a little *ahum*.... anyways, the point is to either ignore them or stand up against the bully's.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2011)

i loled @ the vid, serves the bully right. i never got bullied anywhere.


----------



## Splych (Mar 15, 2011)

o_o .
the way the victims of a bully can just retaliate and fight back , i wish i could do that . in my school , we had those "special" kids and these group of people in my grade would always bully them . make fun of them , taunt them , heck , even try to be friends with them except they would think it was a joke . these kids just weren't your avg. kids like any other , they had to go through a special program in my elementary school .

i see one of them in highschool now . it's great to see he has his own set of friends , though mainly part of the special program for the kids . the bullies , none of them apologized . if only the bullies actually acted that way . . . and apologized .

but anyway , in my story . . .


Spoiler



So in Phys. Ed. , there are these 2 kids that think they're the coolest . always talking shit , talking back to the teacher and giving attitude . it was a pain , since they'd always be picking on not just me , but lots of other people . i've always wanted to punch them in the face and say "STOP this ridiculousness . you're pissing everyone off!" but i don't have the guts to do that . as much as someone has ever pissed me off , i'd hold it in and just ignore it or vent to my friends . 

one day we were playing some variation of dodgeball and they'd be throwing the ball directly at my head for no apparent reason . they had to catch the ball behind me and my friend so that more and more people could move behind us . so anyway , they'd throw the ball over and over at my head , yet i couldn't do shit . as much as i wanted to push em off , all they'd do is be like "relax bro , it was just a joke ." and if you did , they'd be spreading rumours since they're the "popular" kids where everyone listens to what they say .

i don't know what happened to them . one of them apparently , almost failed P.E . the other , i have no idea .


----------



## prowler (Mar 15, 2011)

I was only bullied minor (name calling) in the first two years of high school, I feel like I would of been bullied at lot more if I stood out.

When it came to the last three years, I was in one of the popular groups and friends with about half my year simply because I was sarcastic to other people and spoke my mind, if I didn't like you in High School, you'd probably know about it.

Sometimes I said hurtful things to others (which made people laugh but I didn't say it because of them, I just simply hated the people who I said things to) but I can't relate to any storys of bullying or feel sympathy towards others even when I watch that video in the OP.

I can relate to some bullys though (the ones who really don't give a fuck about anyone), since some people just royally piss you off, even if they haven't done anything.

I am a angry person though, since High School finished I've made no attempt to make new friends because I dislike anyone who I meet but I've calmed down alot since High School.

inb4angermanagement; my mum has already tried.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 15, 2011)

This video was on Australian news.

I swear to god this is spreading like wildfire.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

It really is spreading like wildfire. But at least it's something that deserves to be spread.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 15, 2011)

I really hope the actions of this bullying idiot doesn't cause Australians to lose face.

Bullying for me has never actually been a problem.. I've always been one of the short kids, that gets called a midget (heck I'm Asian in a western country, what can I do?), but no-one has actually physically attacked me. 

I attend a public school here, and we get all sorts.. we don't really have this kind of unprovoked physical bullying though. Most of it is just two guys disagreeing with something and settling it with their fists; it's never a cliche "bully-the-fat-kid" thing.

Also, just found out the victim is in Year 10 here.. that puts him at 15-16 years old, whilst the bully was 12. What. The. Fuck.


----------



## toffeecakes (Mar 15, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> People who commit suicide because of bullying are weak.


Speaking of that... I've found the site our Prof. asked us to check out before... 

http://www.jaredstory.com/

Suicide isn't really done by weak people... Cause if they're truly weak, they won't have guts to do such thing...


----------



## redact (Mar 15, 2011)

i say good on the kid, that little shit deserved it


----------



## Dangy (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Dangy have you ever considered suicide or gotten close to that point?



I considered it, then quickly dismissed it as the worst idea possible.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2011)

toffeecakes said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



people who commit suicide is weak due to giving up in life but facing death and having the idea of your existence ending is something that is to be scared of.

they are afraid of what might happen if they still live. or just given up hope.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 15, 2011)

toffeecakes said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So... you're telling me that they're taking the hard way out by commiting suicide? 

The hard way would be to grow some balls and deal with the bullying. Suicide is the easy way out.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 15, 2011)

Bullying... I remember keeping to myself a lot because of who I associated with in elementary... And being called names... does that count? Ah, wait, there was an incident when I was literally choked and lifted off the ground by some anger-issues kid in 6th grade, along with all the morons around him supporting him. That was probably bullying. I think I just stopped caring once I hit intermediate. Those I associated with were used to it too, or just didn't care what people thought of them. I've learned well, I'd say.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was bullied terribly as a child. My parents never really being supportive left me a little bit fragile I'm afraid, easy target. Of course after a particularly distressing sequence of events I basically suffered a mental breakdown, saved only by the shining influence of a young lady I came to idolise as a result. Unfortunately while I was attempting to sort out the fragments of my psyche my darker side was unleashed. So the next person to try bullying me got a rather nasty shock when I found I actually have quite a talent for battle and within seconds had him pinned to the wall by his throat quite noticably lifted off the floor. He never bothered me again and neither has anyone else.

These days I keep my anger in check, for the most part. The problem is that it all bottles up and eventually something with set me off, and it'll all come out at once in a devastating rampage. Last time that happened was when some bullies beat my friend Nicola up so harshly that she later died in hospital, as a result of their beating aggravating an old injury. I lost my mind and smashed the ever-loving fuck out of all of them. Took four people to finally put a stop to me. Don't worry, they all survived. Barely.

I no longer tolerate bullying of any kind. If anyone is harrassing my friends or indeed any innocent, they answer to me. Normally with the words 'oww' and 'please god somebody help me'.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 15, 2011)

Also:

[youtube]EToJ4lRq0xk[/youtube]


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 16, 2011)

Spoiler: My long-ass childhood bullying experience--read only if you have time.



I was bullied continually over the course of a year when I was 8-9 years old by a 13-year-old prick named Steve.  He was a "gang leader" and always had a group of 4 friends with him aged 10-12.  As laughable as it sounds, to me as an 8-year-old it was the scariest thing in the world.  

In the beginning they used to pretend to be my friend, and they would distract me and take things from me (toys I had on me at the time, money for the ice cream trucks that came around the neighborhood, etc.).  Once they had what they wanted, they'd go away before I realized anything was missing.  I grew more and more suspicious of them, and one day when I was playing with my pet hamster in the front yard they came to "play" as well.  While they did their usual distraction technique, they grabbed the hamster and passed it around behind their backs.  When I noticed the hamster was missing, I accused them of stealing it and they swore that he "must've just ran away."  Then Steve yelled "OW!" and pulled his hand out of his pocket--it was bleeding.  My hamster had bitten him, he got angry, took out my hamster and threw it on the concrete.  I watched my hamster die in a red explosion of blood.  They pushed me to the ground, spat on me and ran away.  

After that incident, they were more blatant about bullying me.  The next time they came around, they pushed me and my friends around, then took my friend's basketball.  Another time they came to my front yard and took the GI Joe figures we were playing with.  When I tried to fight them they just threw me into a bush.  

One time my brothers and I were in the garage, the garage door was open and Steve walked in from the street.  He pulled down his pants and started pissing all over the place.  I tried to stop him, but he just turned and threatened to piss on me.  

There were many more incidents, and on my 9th birthday there was a party at my house.  Steve and his cronies appeared again.  I was holding a paper plate with cake, and he took the cake from me and smashed it in my face.  My dad witnessed the whole thing, and I thought "this is it, my dad is gonna whoop your ass now!"  I tried to punch Steve, thinking that my dad would come to my aid.  Steve grabbed my arm, twisted it and slammed me to the lawn, which knocked the wind out of me.  As Steve walked away, my dad did nothing.  I was so angry with my dad for not doing anything.  I started crying and punching my dad in the chest, demanding to know why he didn't help me.  

He grabbed my arms, sat me down and said, "Son, if you don't learn to fight your own battles, people will do this to you all your life.  I had to fight when I was your age to prove something to the other boys in the neighborhood, and you have to do the same.  This is part of growing up.  I've talked to that kid's mom, but he still comes here to make trouble.  His mom doesn't care--she's a drunk alcoholic.  If I do anything to that kid myself, I'll go to jail.  You don't want me to go to jail, do you?"  

I shook my head "no."  

Then my dad said that he'd teach me to fight.  So he taught me how to punch, how to kick, how to grapple and trip someone--pretty basic stuff, nothing even remotely worthy of martial arts competitions, but my dad's line of thinking was that if he could teach me to get in a good hit against him, a grown man, I'd surely be able to take on a 13-year-old prick.  

Steve kept coming back, and I kept getting my ass beat by him.  Sometimes my dad was working in the garage and he'd be nearby, but he wouldn't do anything.  After Steve left, my dad would say "why didn't you do what I told you?"  And I'd just cry and be angry at my dad.  Then my dad told me not to give up and keep trying to aim for the throat, the ear and the nutsack.  He told me that they'll just keep picking on me until I fight back--and win.  

One day Steve came with his bitch posse to do their usual.  He got his face up close to my face and said "I'll kill you if you ever try to fight back again."  I told him "your breath smells like shit, fuck you!" and slammed my forehead as hard as I could into his nose.  He staggered back and I picked up a big rock on the ground and slammed him in the ear with it as hard as I could, and he went crashing down.  He was bleeding both from his nose and ear, but I heel-stomped his balls with all the force I could possibly muster as a 9-year-old.  But it was more than enough force.  He became a blabbering bitch, yelling at his friends to "get him!"  But they didn't do anything.  They just walked away, while Steve tried to catch up with them, grabbing his balls and nose, crying and begging the others to "wait up!"  

My parents were never contacted by his mom (Steve didn't have a dad) regarding the matter.  She was a deadbeat loser who didn't care what Steve did anyway.  Steve never came by again, and neither did his friends.  That did something for my confidence, and I got into sports in junior high, started lifting weights and taking martial arts in high school, and no one ever picked on me again.  Since I learned early on what it was like to be picked on, I always felt a need to step in for others when the odds weren't fair.  

When I was a kid, the popular home gaming console was the NES.  Video gaming was a relatively new concept and I played outside, waded knee-deep in muddy creeks, put pennies on train tracks and got into fights.  I had a _*real*_ childhood.  Too bad kids nowadays will never know what that's like with their Internets, PS3s and iPhones.  But now they have to deal with cyber-bullying, something I never could have fathomed when I was 9 years old.  

I'll always be thankful for what my dad told me.


tl;dr: You can't be weak.  You have to learn to fight back.  

I know that when I have kids, I'm going to teach them to fight back if anyone ever picks on them.  And if they get suspended from school and come home, I'm just going to say, "Well did you beat his ass?  Because if you're going to be suspended, you better at least hurt him and get something out of it."


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 16, 2011)

When we first moved to Wales I had some problems with some anti-English Welsh nationalists attempting to bully me, but a few hidings to some of the "tougher" lads put a stop to that.  That's about the closest I've ever had to being bullied.

I have to admit I have bullied people in the past though.  I never picked on kids as such, I used to target the bullies themselves.  I knew karma would do it's job eventually, but I thought I'd volunteer my services just to speed it along a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I really hate bullies.  Anybody who picks on those weaker than them deserves to be picked on as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 16, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Anybody who picks on those weaker than them deserves to be picked on as far as I'm concerned.


And anybody who picks on those _stronger_ than them deserves to be picked up and slammed to the concrete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I salute Casey Heynes.  I would get myself suspended from school for a month if it would gain me a fan base half as large as his


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> I told him "your breath smells like shit, fuck you!" and slammed my forehead as hard as I could into his nose.  He staggered back and I picked up a big rock on the ground and slammed him in the ear with it as hard as I could, and he went crashing down.  He was bleeding both from his nose and ear, but I heel-stomped his balls with all the force I could possibly muster as a 9-year-old.


man, i wish i could have done this as a nine year old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




though, i remember one time (year 10 i think?) some kid kept trying to punch me in the head so i kicked him in the balls and his pants ripped right at the groin area
i took great comfort in knowing he walked around all day with people seeing his tiny mound wrapped in dirty jocks


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 16, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> man, i wish i could have done this as a nine year old


Well, like I said he had picked on me continuously for a year, killed my hamster, pissed in my garage, stole a lot of things, crashed my birthday party, breathed his sewer breath on my face and threatened my life.  I had had enough and I went apeshit.  

To tell the truth, I was scared for my life and I thought he was going to just pwn me like he did all the other times.  So I figured I'd try to do as much damage as I could before they took me down.  Much to my surprise, I actually did enough damage to make him run away and I think they gained respect for me.


----------



## iFish (Mar 16, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...And to this day that bully has been planned his revenge on you...

Teasing...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 16, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> And anybody who picks on those _stronger_ than them deserves to be picked up and slammed to the concrete








  Well said mate!  The bully got less than he deserved in my opinion, I'd have probably stuck my toes in his gut a couple of times as well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta remember that the bullies friends were there.


----------



## Splych (Mar 16, 2011)

@Dentetsu - to be honest , i've never read a real bullying story in my life . what you just said , was probably the most realistic thing i've ever heard of . i hear all these stories from teachers , the police , and my community about students and kids who get bullied often . they just don't feel real .

when i saw your post , it said TL;DR . i decided to read the whole story . and what they did to your hamster , is just such a piss off . and it's true , nowadays bullying is pretty rare . i just know that when i get back to school after break ends , i am going to stick up for anyone who is made fun of no matter who makes fun of them .


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 16, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> i just know that when i get back to school after break ends , i am going to stick up for anyone who is made fun of no matter who makes fun of them .


Even if it's chuck Norris?


----------



## Law (Mar 16, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chuck Norris is a pussy anyway.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 16, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Well said mate!  *The bully got less than he deserved in my opinion*, I'd have probably stuck my toes in his gut a couple of times as well.


Oh I agree wholeheartedly.  I wish Casey had taken one more step forward before slamming him so that the kid would have cut open his shins on the corner of the bricks.  That would've been pure p0wnage.


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 16, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Mesiskope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruce Lee?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't experienced any 'real' bullying, although there are really douchey people that I know (thank god that most of them left my school). Some of them treated me like dirt just to get what they wanted, but it was almost never physical (although I tend to react physically sometimes). But sometimes these people tend to extrapolate one of my characteristics to the point where it becomes offensive, and thats when they really annoyed me. But there wasn't really anything that happened that affects the way I am today.

@Denetsu: I feel for you. It's really sad when your pet dies, let alone watching someone murder it in front of you. Those people probably don't appreciate life at all.


----------



## Zetta_x (Mar 16, 2011)

I grew up being bullied from middle school to high school mainly because I was quiet, top of my class, and I was white.

Do I hate that I was bullied? At the time, but now I feel more of a leader and have a lot of motivation to succeed where others don't.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 16, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was devastating at the time, but that was a long time ago.  I've moved on long since then.  Thanks for the sentiment though!


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Mar 16, 2011)

I was bullied by alot of people I really hate my bullies but My Brother's beat the fuck out of my bullies because my mom said that was their job at school fuck the school system they don't do a goddamn thing that's why my brothers beat the fuck out of bullies they're anti-bully even if they seen someone bullied they'd stop it they don't give a shit about the school system they care more for education than safety from bullies. Me A friend told me this he was bullied by alot of people here's what he said "Bullies shouldn't get an education at all if they bully they get no education!" I agree because these bullies are a bunch of dumb asses anyway. Bullies are the leading cause of Suicide because people can't take it anymore I also blame the school system for allowing bullying and not doing a fucking thing about it. I believe an eye for an eye If I had a son or daughter and they were killed by a bully or committed suicide over a bully I'd kill that bully because it hurts me that they took something I loved and cared I'd be the same way for my friends. If I seen someone get bullied I'll stop them I don't give a shit It's honestly all about right an wrong. I feel bad for people for getting bullied and the killings and suicides get worse they should end bullying! Honestly if they're heartless bullies that never learn their lesson they deserve to die I don't give a fuck who disagrees with me but bullies don't deserve to live. There is no excuse to bully in the first place why do people think they're shit doesn't stink and think they're so superior than others. Honestly Fuck Bullies they should DIE They're Lifeless Beings! I know how extreme this post it but bullies are the real extremists! For those who are bullies cut the shit! What goes around will come around and I hope it's death!


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I'd have probably stuck my toes in his gut a couple of times as well.
> haha, nicely put
> 
> 
> ...



not advocating bullying but aren't you contradicting yourself a bit?

you ask why they think they're better than others and then say that they are below all others (and deserve to die) which is basically saying you are better than them...


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually saw this on facebook, few minutes before it got removed.
I have to say that, lulfuckingwut, a year 7 child picking a fight with a year 10 child is incredibly stupid in all respects.
Both students got a 4-day suspension. Violence is NOT tolerated in schools, so his teachers must've been fucking retarded that they never attempted to stop the poor person being bullied all his school life.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 16, 2011)

I was mentally bullied, but I stopped to care and found my true friends. BTW: Best example of handling being bullied: Mike Tyson.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 16, 2011)

I recall once where after school in Year 6 someone was running after me. I don't know what he was going to do but I have a feeling he would have tried to hit me or something. There was something in my timing as I swung around with my right arm not held back and my hand connected right with his cheek. I think he was a little stunned or surprised or something, then he went back.


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 16, 2011)

Now you shall call him: Zangief kid!
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/zangief-kid
And then the bully was a loner while the hero was recruiting a group.


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maplemage said:
			
		

> Now you shall call him: Zangief kid!
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/zangief-kid
> And then the bully was a loner while the hero was recruiting a group.


A hero has risen!


----------



## petspaps (Mar 16, 2011)

i always used to punch on with the bullies, they gave me all kinds of shit. racism, im small, im weak and all that. Eventually those who were my age and a year older (15-16) now have my respect as they know i dont take shit like that from no one and that i dont let that crap happen. The older ones who did left school and are either unemployed or are doing some crappy job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Advise from one of my teachers - "Talking with bullies doesnt work, in my 40 or so years f experience its rubbish. The only way to deal with one is hit them so hard they dont get back up. Then theyll leave you alone." Believe it


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 16, 2011)

petspaps said:
			
		

> i always used to punch on with the bullies, they gave me all kinds of shit. racism, im small, im weak and all that. Eventually those who were my age and a year older (15-16) now have my respect as they know i dont take shit like that from no one and that i dont let that crap happen. The older ones who did left school and are either unemployed or are doing some crappy job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS +1


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 16, 2011)

Hehehe the ads.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 16, 2011)

For anybody who's interested, there's a show on MTV called "Bully Beatdown." Where victims get an MMA fighter to face their bullies in a ring.

The show is hosted by MMA fighter Jason "Mayhem" Miller. Bullies start out with $10,000. And there's 2 rounds. First rounds consists of submissions really. And for each tapout the bully makes, $1000 of his cash goes to the victims. The bully can lose a maximum of $5000 this round.

The second round is fighting, punching, kicking. And if the round ends because the bully gets KO'd, quits, or the ref has to stop the fight, all $5000 of the bullies cash goes to the victims.

I hate MTV, but I just watched a few eps on YouTube, pretty neat show.


----------



## Theraima (Mar 16, 2011)

I know from my own experience. I was bullied from sixth to eight grade. Sure the class changed between sixth and seventh grade, and it got worse. I didnt want any trouble so always if someone would ask (my class teacher or someone adult from school) I'd say that no, theyre just fooling around. Then in eight grade, one of the bullies said something and thats when I kind of woke up. So I just said thats enough and kicked him a few times. Now, in the ninth grade, some people actually fear me because they know what I am capable of. And I dont do it, cause its weak and dumb.

Edit : Forgot to say that bullying is lame, it shows how weak you are (the bully I mean) and doesnt help you in anyway(once again, I mean it doesnt help the bully).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't recall ever being bullied during my elementary school years, but I guess you could say I wasn't quite "normal" by standards back then. In middle school, a few pranks flew my way, but nothing on-going. During high-school, however, I was more or less "messed-with" than full-on bullied by some one-timers and one on-going kid until my later years. The kid would poke fun at me at least once every week or so, but nothing that would put me near the brink of flipping out. I was like the gentle giant from the OP's post, but never went overboard or fought back. Around Junior and Senior year, he all of a sudden stopped and actually tried to be friends. An odd situation for me, and while I don't consider him a friend, I considered him an acquaintance and not an enemy from that time on. Why he changed his ways about me, I don't know, but I had a suspicion that some of my other friends, who had moderate popularity at least, might have had something to do with it.

EDIT: 

To be honest, I never flipped because the things done to me were never seriously detrimental to me, mentally or physically. However, if such a case were to happen to me, much like with Casey, you bet that I'd go all out like Ralphie in A Christmas Story.


----------



## nando (Mar 16, 2011)

holy crap. i totally forgot about my kinder-1st grade bully whom i pushed off a roof after he threw a rock at me... good times.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Mar 16, 2011)

Heh.

Bullying plagued me throughout elementary school. I was always the different one, just different because I was the only one that didn't go to preschool with the rest of the kids. So I was an easy target.

Well, one day in the fourth grade, I believe it was sometime in September, I took my recorder (the flute-like instrument) out to the playground. I had always had a fear of open heights, and that day, I had tried to conquer it using the monkey bars.

The other kids were watching, of course, waiting for me to fail. And fail I did, falling flat on my face, literally. So while I lay there in the dirt, wood chips poking my eyes, the only sense I had were my ears, which were thankfully still above ground. What I did I hear, then? Laughing. All their laughter, all their amusement at my expense.

Something broke inside me that day. Real or imagined, I felt strength beginning to burn inside my stomach. My whole body tightened up as mental images of a small, beaten puppy growing into a vicious, rabid rottweiler filled my soul. My darkness had been unleashed, and with it...my musical "talent".

Slowly, I rose, the pipe in my mouth. I looked from one kid to the next, they were still laughing. So I swung at the nearest kid, dislocating his jaw with the force of the instrument alone. It was there that time seemed to freeze. For once, they were running from ME. Ran they did, as fast as their feet would take them. But like the many years I had suffered under their yolk, I never left their side.

As I gave chase, I looked around the playground. The other kids from various grades seemed to rush around the scene, attracted like a flood of magnets, a swarm of maggots. As I passed each kid, I played a note. "A", as I swung at one's neck. "B", as I stuck another's nose. Each seemed paralyzed, frozen in place, while my unstruck victims continued to run.

On and on it went, until I came across my most brutal aggressor. Joshua Hicks, I remember his name being. Oh, how long it seemed that I played that note, where I held all the holes and blew as hard as I could, exhaling as I chased him to the edge of the playground. I could feel it, retribution creeping up on me like a sweatdrop.

At last, his reckoning came. A swift hit into his teeth, a bash into his eyeballs, a golf swing right into his crotch...on and on the beating went, until at last the principal had to tear me away.

Made the Zionsville papers, it did. Forevermore, I was painted as a brutal barbarian, my aggression labeled "unwarranted". I was treated like a war criminal until at last I was pushed into being home schooled.

So here I am, after all these years, recounting a tale from the most beautifully dead of times.

Bullying?

They can pay the piper.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 16, 2011)

Speaking of my analogy with a Christmas Story.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvijyBIgazE

(Uploader of video disabled embedding, so can't be played here)


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 18, 2011)

This casey guy is an inspiration. good thing he did this b4 this whole bullying thing coulda messed him up in his later years


Props to him. +1


----------



## Dangy (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't support bullying but it's not a big deal. If you get bullied, do something about it or suck it up. No one cares, and the people who do shouldn't.


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 18, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> I don't support bullying but it's not a big deal. If you get bullied, do something about it or suck it up. No one cares, and the people who do shouldn't.



Is it your goal in life to never make a good post, ever?
If so you're doing a great job.

EDIT: I guess I should say, you at least said something valid. That is "do something about it"
The rest of your post just showed how retarded and ignorant you are, which is typical of any of your posts about anything to do with anything.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 18, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 18, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's right. All you do is just make idiotic posts as if everything is easy and everybody is the same, and everything is black and white.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 18, 2011)

Wolvenreign said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> Bullying plagued me throughout elementary school. I was always the different one, just different because I was the only one that didn't go to preschool with the rest of the kids. So I was an easy target.
> 
> ...


Your kids are never allowed to play with my kids.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> He's right. All you do is just make idiotic posts as if everything is easy and everybody is the same, and everything is black and white.



I'm trying to get you to understand, if you commit suicide you're a loser, and you're weak. You've yet to come up with anything to counter my statement. 

Bullies are just giving people a realistic expectation of what the world is really like. This world is rife with conflict, it's full of people that don't agree. It's fully of people that hate each other, and will, ocationally, get violent. You gotta learn how to deal with this stuff when you're a teenage. If you shelter people from this stuff during their formative years, they're never going to know how to deal with these sorts of situations.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 18, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get you to understand, if you commit suicide you're a loser, and you're weak. You've yet to come up with anything to counter my statement.
> 
> Bullies are just giving people a realistic expectation of what the world is really like.


Because you know what the world is really like, right?


----------



## Dangy (Mar 18, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the most part, yes.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 18, 2011)

It sucks (ALOT), i have been bullied.
I will not say any more.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Maplemage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....................win.

That's generally my tactic when dealing with people giving me crap. Ignore them until they expose their weak spots then strike so hard they suddenly regret ever annoying me. 

It's different if other people are being bullied though. If you attack my friends I will show no mercy. I'll put anyone on their ass. Or in hospital if you deserve it. 

Oddly the last time I was truly 'bullied' was years ago when one of the local morons decided to test my fighting skills. Caught me coming out of the art department in college and pushed me up against the wall. He was no threat, I took one look at him and knew I could defeat him with no effort at any time, so I didn't even respond. So he went to punch me full force in the face. All I did was move my head to one side and let him break his knuckles on the brick wall behind me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Dumbass. Nobody bothered me after that since the word around school was for once true, in that I'd defeated the 'hardest' kid in school without even moving.

Try to remember that a lot of bullies lash out against the world as a way of coping with some deep inner pain at home. They're generally pretty stupid because they never focus on anything, so it's pretty easy to pull tricks like this.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 18, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Try to remember that a lot of bullies lash out against the world as a way of coping with some deep inner pain at home.


"Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle."


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 18, 2011)

Talking with bullies does not work. You have to treat them the same way the treat you. All this awareness and discussion bullshit does not work. (Note: I am not saying not to tell anyone, just do not victimize yourself. It does not work in the long run.)  It builds false relationships and does not get at the root of the problem. The bully needs to learn to handle their own domestic problems. School is for learning.  Not a place for venting your problems.


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 18, 2011)

Wolvenreign said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> Bullying plagued me throughout elementary school. I was always the different one, just different because I was the only one that didn't go to preschool with the rest of the kids. So I was an easy target.
> 
> ...


You sir, are a genius. I should have thought of using my recorder too back then. It's light, discreet and socially acceptable to have with you. But I did just as well by using big branches from the trees and the chains from the swings at school. I just had to make sure I got them as soon as recess started. But the bullies quickly left me alone, so I didn't need these for long.


----------



## stylow (Mar 18, 2011)

In holland you make a test and then they look to your points when you have 537 like me you go to a havo school there everybody is smart so nobody is bullying each other but only when you are in the first class.
I myself was bullyed in 7 grade and 8 but in 8 i was able to protect myself and fight if the person was really pissing me off.
If i got a punch in my face i would F#Ck that person up no matter the size


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You sound like you're 14 years old. No, really. I've been reading your posts, and you don't sound a day over 14. Grow up.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 19, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still nothing to do with the actual arguement. Just my age. Pretty sad, actually.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 19, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> People who commit suicide because of bullying are weak.



And people who don't understand the negative impacts from being psychologically warped don't have a right to call others weak for choosing an option that they are not in complete control of.


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 19, 2011)

i used  to be alot nicer but got bulleyed a little through elementry and went through hell in middle school to the point of not wanting to even go to school i think ive gotten cold not really caring what happens to the bullies that messed with me


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 19, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you need to grow up. Just because he has an opinion that actually makes sense, he needs to grow up? He's being realistic about everything. People who commit suicide are weak, because they don't have enough strength to keep on living. Everyone has hard times. That's no excuse.


----------



## nutella (Mar 19, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I think you need to grow up. Just because he has an opinion that actually makes sense, he needs to grow up? He's being realistic about everything. People who commit suicide are weak, because they don't have enough strength to keep on living. Everyone has hard times. That's no excuse.


While that may be true, a person who commits suicide is stronger than a lot of people who don't. Whose to say you're a stronger person because suicide hasn't crossed your mind?


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 19, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has crossed my mind. But I'm still here. I am stronger because I chose life, and I kept going.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 19, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here. never will try to commit suicide. thats a TERRIBLE thing to do.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are a lot of basis of whether a person is strong or not.  it's not just the act but also the conditions why you did such stuff that is the basis of judgement whether an act is weak or not. while what you say is true that you're stronger now, there are some cases where suicide is considered strength.

for example, in a war you were caught by the enemy and let's you choose to divulge secret information or die. would you be scared to die and sell your own country? or boldly face death for your country.

this is just an example, there are also other cases in which suicide is the best choice.

however i'm not encouraging suicide as an option, i'm just stating some facts in life.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 19, 2011)

Suicide is the weakest option you can choose. It should never be considered strength, because it's just giving up. You don't know what I've been through, I don't know what other people have been through, but suicide should NEVER be an option. It's taking the easy way out.

You may say it shouldn't be an option, but I'm saying it's not a strength. It's weakness.


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 19, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be completely honest, I find that to be most generalized and provincial.

Please consider the severity of what you're saying. Yes, learning how to stand up to opposition is one thing. However, I hardly find bullying to be beneficial in any way, as it isn't comparable to any sort of real-life instance at all. In the "real world", the prevalence of disagreements ending in violence pales in comparison to the constant, incessant physical coercion that bullied people must face. In adulthood, there is not the foreboding, lingering dread of inevitable daily agony. I find it hard to believe that as an adult, one must fear the unavoidable scenario of being emotionally and/or physically injured day after day, interminably, for years on end, for seemingly no reason at all. As you have said, there are _occasional_ violent instances in the "real world", and even those that occur won't be as detrimental to a hardened, experienced adult as they would be to kids and teenagers, who are, as you have also said, impressionable, and as such, are naturally dangerously sensitive to anything and everything around them. Finding the self-confidence and faith to stand up for oneself is hard for those who may know nothing besides unending discouragement, and incessant derision for the majority part of their lives, rather than the minority. 

Have you ever considered the variables? After all, it is not as if every child has a supportive, healthy family to turn to, or an accessible, readily-available selection of friends to comfort them. If this _were_ the case for all instances of bullying, then certainly there would be little reason to feel _so much melancholy_ in oneself that they see no solution other than to terminate themselves, and in doing so, hopefully finally find relief from the life that has been nothing but an unsurmountable burden on their naive, troubled, oppressed souls.

Furthermore, even if one does have adequate family and friends, that is no reason to label their melancholy as unfounded. In some cases, namely teenagers, severe depression can come for seemingly no reason at all, and for many, it becomes a near-unsurmountable force. One who has never been clinically depressed can not know the inexplicably powerful sadness one can feel, and for seemingly no reason for it. Even the comfort and care of friends and family are sometimes insufficient for resolving the unexplainable "empty" feeling. Depression on its own can have a severely damaging effect on one's sense of self-worth, and being hazed on a regular basis will only increase their melancholy exponentially. When people fail to consider the huge impact bullying can have, they wrongly assume that letting the kid "tough it out" is always the right solution. For some, this is an adequate solution. But for others, it's a crippling, and sometimes fatal misconception.

(JEEZ, LIGHTEN UP, GEOFLCL)

I'm not saying suicide should be an option. I'm saying that unlike some of us, who have something to look forward to, to confide in, others simply aren't as fortunate. For something as serious as suicide, it's simply bull-headed to assume that they'd do it without reason. It's weakness, but how can there be anything but weakness to those who have nothing to gain strength from? I realize it may be hard to understand. It's not that they have no strength to hold on, it's simply that they have _nothing_ that they think is worth holding on to. And only us, the more fortunate, can help them. Instead of viewing bullying as a universally healthy, beneficial factor to everyone simply because you were able to conquer it, don't assume that everyone will be as fortunate, or as well equipped as you were. Independence is a valuable asset, yes, but it comes to some easier than it does others, sometimes undeservedly so.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 19, 2011)

Please don't assume that I haven't been there. It's not hard to understand. I went through this. I had absolutely NOTHING. I had no one. I was not well equipped, and I had nothing to look forward to. Everyone will have struggles. Some worse than others. But giving up on your life, is weakness. They are weak. It's the truth, and there is no excuse for that.


----------



## nutella (Mar 19, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> It's taking the easy way out.


Anyone who's truly faced suicide would never say that. I don't disagree with you that suicide is a weakness, but stronger people than you and I have committed suicide, yet I bet you and I don't consider ourselves weak. It's not simply a matter of "you kill yourself, you're weak," as was the suggestion earlier in the thread.

In any case, back to bullying.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

@shorthandrad
yeah, you've been there. but does everyone else comes back up? it's not just looking @ you're experiences, it's looking @ the world in other people's eyes. a different perspective.

if you came back up, then you must've seen/heard/or experience something that others don't. don't always base everything @ you're own experince.


----------



## leeday100196 (Mar 19, 2011)

The only real way to stop it, from my experience, is to have a shot back. generally if they're physically picking on you, you hurt them hard enough and they'll leave you alone, perhaps even give you a bit more respect. It's happened with me, I've hit them back and they've left me alone since. That plus my taekwondo skills really keep me out of trouble.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> @shorthandrad
> yeah, you've been there. but does everyone else comes back up? it's not just looking @ you're experiences, it's looking @ the world in other people's eyes. a different perspective.
> 
> if you came back up, then you must've seen/heard/or experience something that others don't. don't always base everything @ you're own experince.



Obviously they don't come back up. They killed themselves.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Obviously they don't come back up. They killed themselves.


yeah that's my point, but why did they do it?
and why didn't you do it.

answering by because it's weak is too shallow.

i'm asking what is the one thing or event that made you choose not to commit suicide. that's what they're lacking, and not because they're weak from the start.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 19, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> I agree for the most part. My posts are meant to be generalized.
> 
> ...



She just said that she faced suicide. Stop being ignorant.

In any case, back to suicide.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not shallow, it's the truth.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, the truth and it's shallow. you didn't analyze your experience much. you just went through it.


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 19, 2011)

Eh, I apologize if I've offended you, imshortandrad. My previous post was more geared toward those who haven't felt bullying at its worst, or haven't been in the situation at all. I'm afraid those people simply have no basis for their championing bullying as an "essential, invaluable" part in everyone's life. Such things get me a bit flustered, I'm afraid.

Also, indeed, suicide is weakness. However, weakness is not necessarily any reason to condemn someone. In the case of suicide, it's simply a matter of clinging on to something that keeps you going. It's my belief that there is simply no reason that we should not at least_ try_ to provide that something...
(Edit
... Someone was kind enough to provide it for me, and I'm eternally grateful. If it wasn't for that something, I'm not sure where I'd be. The sheer prospect of that alternate fate has taught me that we should do our best to provide as well.

Also:





			
				Dangy said:
			
		

> I agree for the most part. My posts are meant to be generalized.



Oh, dear. I do hope I haven't stricken the wrong chord, then. :S


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 19, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Eh, I apologize if I've offended you, imshortandrad. My previous post was more geared toward those who haven't felt bullying at its worst, or haven't been in the situation at all. I'm afraid those people simply have no basis for their championing bullying as an "essential, invaluable" part in everyone's life. Such things get me a bit flustered, I'm afraid.
> 
> Also, indeed, suicide is weakness. However, weakness is not necessarily any reason to condemn someone. It's simply a matter of clinging on to something that keeps you going. It's my belief that there is simply no reason that we should not at least_ try_ to provide that something.



You have not offended me. I can see where you are coming from, even if I don't agree. I'm also glad you are not bashing me for my opinions. Everyone has their own opinion on this kind of stuff. I, myself, get quite flustered pretty easily with these topics.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 19, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, I generally stop posting in them. I give my 2 cents and leave it to it.

@The suicide discussion:

Bullying is some of the worst things about growing up. Middle school: You get bullied for being short, for being wrong, for being silly. It hurts, some bullying calls your sexuality to be pushed into question. I've seen people who were bullied to the point of accepting the words of the other to be truth. Bullying is the outcome of poor parenting, a compensation if you will. Sometimes the entire thing get's out of hand when someone becomes lost forever. It's tragic, and should never happen, but it does.

The entire suicide practice is indeed a weak human flaw. Everyone has it, but some will cope better than others. Some of my close friends seemed strong, and were always better off than me, but they came dangerously close to cutting themselves off. If I hadn't been there for them, they would no longer be here.

Also, this isn't how the world works. In the real world, you cannot retaliate. In the real world, people don't belittle you for no reason. The only bullying are between friends, because anyone else in work could be fired, or charged for slander.


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 19, 2011)

what I remember from middle school was me and five other friends banding together against a bunch of bully's one by one, it looked alot like this.




good times.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2011)

I question if any of the "suicide is weakness" people have ever experienced clinical depression before.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 19, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I question if any of the "suicide is weakness" people have ever experienced clinical depression before.


Parents threatened to send me to an insane asylum. Is that a testament to how bad I was?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 19, 2011)

Each person is different. Each person develops attributes differently from other people. Each person isn't raised in the same way. Each person is influenced differently from their surroundings. There are some people who come back up to the life side after having stood on the line of suicide. Others end up going the other direction. How can anyone truly say that one is weak or strong based on which direction they go?

This was in no way meant as offense to those who have stood on that line, but also understand, that while the line has been stood on, a person standing on it is not the same as another who stands on the line. Your brain pattern, your logic, your idea of the universe and the afterlife, etc. is not the same as another person.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in and of itself.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 19, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2011)

The fact that your parents considered committing you does not necessarily mean you were clinically depressed. Having sex does not make people psychologists.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 19, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> The fact that your parents considered committing you does not necessarily mean you were clinically depressed. *Having sex does not make people psychologists.*


Umm, yea. Totally unrelated.

Insane asylums where I am don't accept people without proper diagnosis, or they're pleading insane in a court of law.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Still nothing to do with the actual arguement. Just my age. Pretty sad, actually.


But you don't _have_ any actual argument. Only inconsequential (and off-topic, mind you) blather showcasing your selfishness, lack of empathy, overall ignorance and an arrogant belief you have it all "figured out;" all perfectly natural for a kid your age, but nothing relevant to the topic at hand. 

Now then. I'd be glad to agrue your points, as soon as you actually make any.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 19, 2011)

Bullying is not an "essential part" of growth. Let's get that out of the way right now.

That being said, No one deserves to be bullied, tormented, assaulted, etc...

Bullies feed on the weak. That's why you never see bullies pick on other bullies. 

Bullies also more often than not have something else going on in their life that makes them do what they do, whether it be sexual abuse, physical abuse, mental abuse, etc... Bullies usually come from broken homes. So the bully has his strength taken from him, so he feels the need to get it back from someone else. Does this excuse the Bully from what he does? Absolutely not, but it does give you a clue where to look.

It's also clearly apparent that (most) bully's Parents are either unaware of his behavior, absent, or uncaring. This also makes it abundantly clear that schools need to develop a system of dealing with these bullies. I find it completely inappropriate that kids that defend themselves after months, sometimes even years of torment get punished for doing so. This makes it easier for bullying to continue, because the victim in question is scared to defend himself, because he knows he'll be suspended or worse, and elects to take the abuse instead.

With that said, Teachers and other faculty members need to be more aware of bullying, and reward reporting of bullying incidents. More often than not I see teachers shrug off these reports, or chastise the victim for "tattling" and sends him on his way. This is also unacceptable.

The bullies also need to face consequences equal to their crimes. Suspension is just a mini vacation. Most schools have In School Suspension now, which is pretty much an all-day Detention. What's also a good punishment would be a public "shaming". Gathering the entire school every 3 months or so for an assembly, and rounding up the chronic bullies, and make each of them apologize on stage to the entire school from a pre-written apology no less than one page long front and back. Isolated incidents of bullying could be an apology to the class the victim attends.

There are simple solutions to this problem, and it boggles my mind that this hasn't been nipped in the bud for such an outstanding probem.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 19, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No they're not. How many times have you heard of someone going "I'm afraid to go to work because there's a bully there" or anything like that? Very little. Bullies are NOT giving people a taste of what the real world is like. And you're honestly the biggest fool if you think bullies are doing more good than they are harm. 

There's absolutely no reason for anyone to bully anybody, at all. There's no reason for it. It fucks with people's heads, and makes them afraid of life. They think "wow, is this what life is going to be like? I'm locking myself in my room forever." And it's not right because that person doesn't get to live life without fear of being beaten up.

People who commit suicide are losers? You're a jackass. 

I can understand why you're saying people are weak, but not because of the way you word things. You're still going at it wrong. But it's because of bullies and fear, that those people became weak. Again, you make it sound as if everybody is the exact same as you and you know everything about life and the people who live in this world. Here's a tip for you dick;

Not everybody is the same. You probably think that people just give up right away. Some people actually do get over some hurdles and go on, but then a bigger one appears and the person just didn't have time to get ready for it, or they just don't have the strength to. And I can understand imshortandrad (or whatever her name is), her opinions make sense. But yours are just ridiculously insulting. You're a douche bag.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2011)

Dangy has a right to his own opinion, and I actually understand his point. Stop with the personal attacks now or I'll start trashing.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Dangy has a right to his own opinion, and I actually understand his point.


I *guarantee* you and Dangy have never dealt with severe depression or suicide with anyone close to you.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know them personally?

seriously, it's better if we stop discussion about suicide. it may stir up heated arguments. i myself was lured in. but i apologize.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 19, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He says he understands, he never said he agreed with it.

However, I have and I do agree with his point. It's weakness and cowardice. In fact i'm dealing with severe clinical depression myself, and if I decide to off myself, yes it would be because of my own weakness.


----------



## Ace (Mar 19, 2011)

I was a victim to bullying in 2nd and 3rd grade. The guy was a 1½ heads taller than me, and a coward who always covered his ass from trouble, deceiving his bully friends. One day, I had about enough when he threw a handful of gravel in my eyes. I had enough and started hitting him with my fists and a quite heavy jacket. After we both went to the principals office, I was the one in trouble.

To be frank, that was when I went to an American school. And I'm utterly surprised at their despicable ways to handle the people better off than yourself (the bully had a quite rich family) in a nicer way. It's just because they got payed more for being corrupt.

When I moved to Sweden, my class had a whole range of dickheads. I complained to my maths teacher about one of those dickheads, and instead of dealing with him and talking to him, she said she'd just move me to another place. I called her out for it, saying "why should I need to be excluded and look like a teacher's pet, when all I ask is that you deal with HIM?!". This made her angry, and I got in trouble again. I think in this case, the teacher just couldn't be fucking bothered to do anything about the dude. From what I hear of him now, he goes to one of Stockholm's worst high schools now, and yet he still has problems with grades. Dipshit...

What's even sadder is that my grade school was made up of an abomination of an administration. They could and would punish you for the stupidest things like chewing gum during lunch, or going to the supermarket right next to the school to pick something up. Then, when it came to getting important shit like bullying done, they did fuck all.

In 5th grade, my mentor teacher tried to use the Swedish school system to force me to go to a psychologist. Mind you, this was (and still is) a teacher everyone hated. My mom, being a Human Resources personell herself (hintsychology-based work for workplaces), sat down with the teacher, the psychologist and myself in a meeting my teacher arranged, and she made it noteworthy that I did not need any counseling or a psychologist, and implied strongly that the teacher was just dicking around. After her (failed) attempt, my mom went to speak to my principal. My principal said to me "Wow! You're the first person I hear saying something like this about that teacher!", and, being a spineless Swede, she did absolutely nothing. A few weeks later, my mother talks to the class parent about that teacher, and apparently the school parent had also talked to the principal after we did, and she got the exact same response. After the entire mess of a year called Grade 5, I found myself escaping from school (and life) remedially with videogames and eventually with guitar. Years after, I still hold a grudge towards her for her terrible ways, and her nickname is Numero Uno (The Number One Worst Teacher Ever).

Today? I've toughened up with my experiences. I'm still a weird kid, and I goof out a bit, doing a bit as I please, but I make sure to stay out of the fucking way when I know I could be threatened. Sure, there are idiots who have vivid explanations for their threats to me. But I know it's absolutely nothing to take seriously (Because we hardly ever disagree, anyways), especially after seeing the average Swede for over 7 years, and their futileness.

To the victims:

There's really no need to hide from others anymore just because it's become a reflex over time to do so. You don't need to effectively store yourself away from others. You need to let you be yourself, even if it costs everyone's attention.
And most importantly: Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, it's not the end.


----------



## Relys (Mar 19, 2011)

I never had a problem with bullying, except maybe from some of my cooworkers (who are insecure dickheads).

Bullying requires you to become a victim. Don't engage or let them phase you.

People who continue to place themselves in a situation which results in them being bullied are weak. Be confident and resolve the problem.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I considered what she was doing cowardly, yes.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think your friend is a weak coward?


----------



## Ikki (Mar 19, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As TwinRetro said, understanding isn't agreeing.


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 20, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCxVJBmxlv8[/youtube]

OMG interview with Casey.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 20, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> -sneep-
> 
> OMG interview with Casey.


I'll be looking forward to that


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 20, 2011)

Gonna watch that interview in any way I can.


----------



## dragon574444 (Mar 20, 2011)

Definitely watching that. I love Zangief Kid.


----------



## .:TeMpEsT:. (Mar 20, 2011)

whats with all this hype on bullying? if you dont want to be a victim build some muscles and them them to back the hell off. it worked for me


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 20, 2011)

.:TeMpEsT:. said:
			
		

> whats with all this hype on bullying? if you dont want to be a victim build some muscles and them them to back the hell off. it worked for me



That was my method, but it's not exactly always reasonable. Another solution is befriending someone with some muscle.
I always found it quite fun to help a friend in need in that regard.


----------



## .:TeMpEsT:. (Mar 20, 2011)

that also works big friends = little problems


----------



## Bunie (Mar 21, 2011)

http://perezhilton.com/2011-03-20-casey-he...ffair/?feat=yes


----------



## redact (Mar 21, 2011)

i don 't believe a single word coming from the mouth of that little shit


----------



## Ikki (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that little kid is a bitch.


----------



## outgum (Mar 21, 2011)

What Casey did I find acceptable, he didnt go out of his way to hurt the kid bullying him, all he did was "disable" the bullies ability to attack him and he walked off, he didnt start kicking the shit out of him on the ground or continue to hurt him. He simply stopped the bully from being able to perform further harm to him. then left it. Its blantly self defence.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2011)

"He abused me first"
"Really? What did he say to you."
"Like get to class idiot and all that kind of stuff."

No matter what he says it doesn't give him the right to punch back in retaliation. And of course the father is going to say there's more to the story and stick up for their kid. That's what ALL parents do, stick by your kids.

Even if there is more to the story, the kid brought all the hate upon himself.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, the kid actually tries to defend himself, but he can't. You can EASILY tell that he's lying through his yellow crooked teeth.


----------

